# A Series of Possibly Related Internet Issues



## GabeWilliams (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey, I'm using a Toshiba Satellite P50 laptop with 64-bit Windows 8.1 installed. I've had the laptop for almost two months, and have been dealing with these problems and hoping they'd just go away. I've already "refreshed my PC" once due to other issues I've went through, and I'd hate to do that again. I've explored the web for answers to all of these individual problems and found nothing that matches my case.

Additional info: I previously had issues installing the Windows updates. It would get held up at 0% or any other percentage leading to several hard restarts, that whole process to get to 8.1 involved lots of trial and error + computer babysitting. I'm primarily using my Wi-fi at home, I have tried plugged into an ethernet cable and it didn't make a difference besides my internet being a little faster.

1. Google Chrome just doesn't work *properly*.

It doesn't save any of my preferences or changes upon closing it and opening it again. It will not let me stay logged into any of my accounts even after "Remember Me" is checked. I've tried fixing this using methods the internet suggested, none of it did the trick. Java, Silverlight doesn't work in Chrome.

2. Windows App Store *won't sign me in*.

I've tried with two different Microsoft accounts that would previously work with my laptop (pre-refresh). Whenever I try to download an app (I.E. the Netflix app), it gives me an error "We couldn't sign you in." with no explanation. I can sign into my accounts through the Microsoft website. It's not like I forgot my password or ID.

3. Any Java applets will not work in *any browsers*.

I have Google Chrome, Firefox and Internet Explorer installed. Java refuses to function properly in any of them, even if I do the "Verify" test on the websites after freshly installing both 32 and 64-bit editions. Reboots, browser opening and closing doesn't help.

4. Netflix* infinitely loads.* (I think it's Silverlight's issue)

Upon clicking on a title on Netflix to play, the blue loading wheel appears and just chills forever, and won't load a movie. I'd try the Netflix app, but I can't get it because of issue #2. This occurs in all browsers. I've tried the "Prefer HTML5 Player over Silverlight" in the Playback Settings for Netflix, and that doesn't make any difference in any of my three browsers. When I use the HTML5 option in Internet Explorer, it gives me an "Unexpected Error" message instead of the infinite load screen.

I hope the solution to all of these weird things can be summed up into some sort of command prompt reset situation. It sounds like these could be tied together because of a gross firewall or security issue?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I've had the laptop for almost two months, and have been dealing with these problems and hoping they'd just go away.


 have you had these issues since new

did the laptop come with 8.1 on it

have you created the recovery DVDs or a Recovery USB drive ?



> I've already "refreshed my PC"


 what do you mean by this - a complete re-install ?
or restore to a previous date ?


----------



## GabeWilliams (Jan 3, 2012)

etaf said:


> have you had these issues since new
> 
> did the laptop come with 8.1 on it
> 
> ...


The laptop did not come with 8.1 on it. I had to got through all the updates -- which took a while because of weird downloading issues -- and I'm fully updated as of now.

I have a Recovery USB stick, yes. I made it as soon as I got the laptop running when I first got it.

I used the "Refresh this PC" feature a month ago, which reinstalled Windows 8 but left all my files behind on the desktop, etc. It just uninstalled all my programs and reset my preferences to default. It fixed the previous issues I was having with my computer at the time.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> It fixed the previous issues I was having with my computer at the time.


 are these the same issues or different issues ?

it would be worth running chkdsk and scannow 
CHKDSK - Check a Drive for Errors in Windows 8
SFC /SCANNOW Command - Run in Windows 8

it maybe worth backing up all the data and make sure you have the installation files for any programs installed and start again.

then use with W8 and see if the issues exist on the original software provided with the PC

I wonder if a hardware issue , as this has happened since new, it maybe worth talking to the manufacturer re warranty replacement


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I just thought the title of this post would make a great name for a book.


----------

